# RIP Marcris Fame and Glory Cha Cha



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

It is with great sadness and heavy hearts that we inform you Cha Cha has crossed over the rainbow bridge. It broke our hearts to watch her slip away. 
Her courage and spirit will never be forgotten. 

RIP Champion Marcris Fame and Glory Cha Cha (10/7/2011 - 3/22/2014)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry:smcry: I wish I cold give you a hug and cry with you, I know the deep sadness you are feeling, Dec 28th my Miss Bow went over the bridge. It's been very hard on us, we miss her something terrible, she lived to be 14 1/2.
your Cha Cha was stunning, and way to young to make the journey,may she run free with no pain.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, so sad. Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beautiful girl, Larry and Liz. 
I wish you peace.
Xoxoxoxox


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Larry and Liz please accept my condolences. What a beautiful little girl and gone way too soon. :smcry: My heart just breaks for you and Liz it's never easy but when they are so young that just makes it so much harder. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD she was so young and beautiful.I'm sooo sorry!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Larry and Liz


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She was so very young and that must have been a shock as well. . . I am so, so sorry. May you find peace in such a sad time of loss.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Larry and Liz, I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

What a beautiful little girl and gone so soon. Please accept my condolences. I lost my baby girl two years ago and I still miss her so much. I have six babies (two malts) and even though I have other babies no baby is the same as her. They all have their own unique personalities.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I saw Liz post this on FB yesterday, I was shocked and heartbroken! There are no words....


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear of this, she was so young. Gone before her time. My condolences.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss--how devastating  She was beautiful.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

So, sorry...she was so beautiful. Deepest sympathy to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry. So young. So beautiful.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was stunning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss….she was just a baby and so beautiful….so so sad….
We lost Dolly in May but have precious Carley now. May you find peace in this difficult time.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss  . She was beautiful and I know you all must miss her so very much.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks everytime we lose one of these precious little baby. She really was just a baby. So tragic.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So devastating to lose one so young...she was stunning and I'm sure loved to the very end. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

I am so terribly sorry! What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry what beautiful dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful Maltese. So very sorry for the loss of this beautiful soul.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Heartbroken for your loss. She is way too you to have gone to the Bridge.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, what a beautiful girl


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. So hard to lose one so young. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry for your sudden loss. She was a beauty.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

G......Grieving for her loss:crying:

L.......Left too soon:sorry:

O......Oh, what a tragedy:crying 2:

R.......Really gorgeous:tender:

Y.......Yes, she is an Angel now:innocent:



C.......Champion for ever:good post - perfect

H.......Happy now at the Rainbow bridge:happy:

A.......And is met by all the other fluffs:dothewave:



C.......Can't stop running after the butterflies

H.......Her protector is God:amen:

A.......And she is now at peacerayer:





*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Larry - I've just been so heartbroken over Cha Cha.:smcry: She was simply stunning. I know she was a show dog, but I've watched you at several shows and know how you treat and adore your Maltese, so I know how much she was loved in addition to being a champion. I was thinking that maybe your mom and dad needed a special little white "angel" up with them in heaven.:wub::wub: She will be in your and Liz's hearts forever. :heart:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. I can imagine how heartbroken you are. So young and beautiful, so sad.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry about the loss of your beautiful girl. I know your hearts are broken right now -- but I hope you will be able to smile and remember the good times you had before too long. I also hope you will soon realize that the love you shared will never go away --it just changes a little.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was very beautiful.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:grouphug: I am so sorry to hear this. Your sweet Cha Cha was born just 2 weeks before my Penny from TNT. She is gone way to soon. RIP Cha Cha.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious, beautiful baby. She was way to young.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Larry and Liz, 

You know how much we love you and your beautiful dogs. Our hearts are broken, too. But we feel so blessed you shared your beautiful Cha Cha with us. I am proud to know that I was there for almost every one of her shows. She was a great show dog and a very tough Jersey girl. We will never forget her. :grouphug:


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

So sorry...but why so young???
Lost my Pookie last year...and at fourteen years old he was still
my little baby and buddy!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so very sorry, my your heart find peace.


----------



## wildcard (Jan 5, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this-- I have not checked in on the forum in ages and know that my condolences are late, but I am truly sad to hear you lost such a beautiful young girl. Stacy


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

